# Undertaker (Mortician) or lawyer?



## Fangman (Apr 6, 2008)

One mean looking bird




It heard the shutter and puzzled




.​The Jackdoor always seems too formally dressed for the garden.  Nothing else goes near them around the bird table and they certainly are nervous near the camera.  Somewhat larger that the usual visitors!


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 6, 2008)

My vote is mortician. Or tax collector. 

Good job getting definition in the all black feathers


----------

